# Any Metalheads?



## Bloodmane (Dec 4, 2006)

I imagine this is the right forum for this, but if not, oh well...Sound off! What are your favorite metal bands? mine are
Alice in Chains
Korn
Slipknot
Rammstein
and Lamb of God


----------



## Antaeus (Dec 4, 2006)

Bloodmane said:
			
		

> I imagine this is the right forum for this, but if not, oh well...Sound off! What are your favorite metal bands? mine are
> Alice in Chains
> Korn
> Slipknot
> ...



Those aren't really metal bands, but yeah I like some metal.

Good bands:
Negura Bunget
Ulver
Countess
Funeris Nocturnum
Krieg
Kult ov Azazel
Origin
Psycroptic
Iniquity
Nile
Odious Mortem


----------



## Bloodmane (Dec 4, 2006)

well i meant all branches of metal when i said metal, like numetal, death metal, etc. sorry i didn't explain it enough.


----------



## Antaeus (Dec 4, 2006)

Well Alice in Chains is a rock band, Korn and Slipknot are pretty much pop bands, Rammstein is industrial, and Lamb of God is metalcore (which is not a branch of metal).


----------



## Bloodmane (Dec 4, 2006)

ok...sorry?


----------



## K9Fantasy (Dec 4, 2006)

now now boys, play nice...

as for me i like:
metallica
lacuna coil
cradle of filth


----------



## Bloodmane (Dec 4, 2006)

K9Fantasy said:
			
		

> now now boys, play nice...
> 
> as for me i like:
> metallica
> ...



cradle is sweet, although i only like pre-black album Metallica


----------



## Icarus (Dec 4, 2006)

...lmao I started a thread like this earlier...
Slipknot
System of a Down
Slayer
Metallica
...hmm...does Ozzy count?
and others =3


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 4, 2006)

K9Fantasy said:
			
		

> now now boys, play nice...



But this correction was really screeeeaming to be made =) 
Though I don't really care that much anymore to notice the difference - I just listen to what I think is good. So...Metalhead? No. Not really. But You'll find different metal-ish bands on my hard drive, some of them being relics of the past, while others being listened to frequently. To the latter I would count: 

- Equilibrium, Dornreich, Haggard
- Blind Guardian, Demons&Wizards
- My Dying Bride
- and, the classic, Slayer 

~Sylv


----------



## Bloodmane (Dec 4, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> ...lmao I started a thread like this earlier...
> Slipknot
> System of a Down
> Slayer
> ...



sweet! you psyched about the new Slipknot album? I know I am.


----------



## K9Fantasy (Dec 4, 2006)

ozzy's cool too


----------



## Bloodmane (Dec 4, 2006)

K9Fantasy said:
			
		

> ozzy's cool too



hells yeah, Crazy Train yo


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 4, 2006)

Nu-metal sucks 
Go the dino bands!


----------



## Jotun (Dec 4, 2006)

antaeusthelynx said:
			
		

> Bloodmane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I listen to Nile...the rest sound like black metal, and I only like Immortal

i'm a more of a death/melo-death/prog/power/classic metal head.Â Â My favorite bands are:

Mors Principium Est
In Flames
Death
Nile
Iron Maiden
Dream Theater
Nevermore
Gamma Ray
Opeth
Dark Tranquility
Carcass
Scar Symmetry
Insomnium

and all that sort of stuff.


----------



## K9Fantasy (Dec 4, 2006)

how about PARADISE LOST?


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 4, 2006)

DragonForce.


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 4, 2006)

I dont really like metal


----------



## dendora (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm a pansy dark-wave girl... 
Though I have a huge soft spot for Lacuna Coil, older Cradle of Filth, Avenged Sevenfold, DragonForce and so on, I dunno what you'd class them as nor do I care.


----------



## Triad Fox (Dec 4, 2006)

I used to work security at a club that played mostly metal. Mostly shitty local death metal, but occasionally some good stuff. Met Powerman 5000, and ended up in the background of Opeth's Latest DVD (or whichever one they made last year). 
I don't work there anymore, because I got tired of hauling out drunk heads, and breaking up fights. And pulling out injured people out of the pits wasn't exactly my cup of tea either.

That, and old acid rock from the late sixties is far superior to almost all metal in my eyes.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Dec 4, 2006)

yea I know some of these bands aren't "metal" but I dun care really, they still rock

Mushroomhead
Machinehead
Korn 
Slipknot
Metallica
Lamb of God
Brand New Sin
Killswitch Engage
ACDC
Temple of Brutality
God Forbid


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 4, 2006)

You all suck. Go to Finland and report back to me when your eyes are open.

/Kidding
//Maybe


----------



## Antaeus (Dec 4, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> You all suck. Go to Finland and report back to me when your eyes are open.
> 
> /Kidding
> //Maybe



Finland doesn't have that many good metal bands, though there are a lot of good non-metal bands. Sorry.







France has the livest metal scene right now.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 4, 2006)

Well at least I ain't the only Metalhead here.

Alternate metal, Death Punk and Metal

Killswitch Engage
Seether
KoRn
Wednesday 13
Murderdolls
L7
Slipknot
Stone Sour
Metallica (don't like em like I did before but still they are ok)
Iron Maiden
Cradle of filth
Trivium
Drowning Pool
Dragonforce
Machine Head
Soulfly
Sepultaura
Fear Factory
HIM 
Linkin Park (but not the Jay z remixes)
Papa Roach
Fightstar


----------



## Jakal (Dec 4, 2006)

What would Apocalyptica be considered?
Iron Maiden
Korn
ACDC
Rammstein


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 4, 2006)

Apocalyptica would be considered WEIRD =) 

But I like 'em nevertheless ^___^ 

~Sylv


----------



## DavidN (Dec 4, 2006)

Every metal thread ends up as an argument as to what qualifies as metal and what isn't (so I'll withhold my comments on some of the bands mentioned above!) I've no idea what I would classify Apocalyptica as either. However, I'm a fan of power metal, which is another of the genres that you either love or hate.

There are two countries particularly good at it - Finland (thanks, WelcomeTheCollapse) do quite well, what with Sonata Arctica, Stratovarius and Nightwish coming from there (although the last two seem to have just disappeared completely up themselves recently).

This is the list of my personal favourites that I posted ages ago and will copy and paste again:

Helloween - Scarily quite close to the parody band "Limozeen"

Gamma Ray - Semi-political/religious, semi-sci-fi Queen-ness

Iron Savior - Gamma Ray's angrier smaller brother, with a complex storyline that expands with every album (it's genius, really)

Stratovarius - Were really quite decent before Timo Tolkki went mad

Sonata Arctica - Slightly confusing in that I'm not sure whether I'd actually call them a furry band or not (listen to My Selene, their Internet-related songs, or any of the series about werewolves)

Heavenly - They don't seem to be doing anything much now, but "Dust to Dust" is one of the few albums that I'd call absolutely amazing.

In particular I'd like to point out Helloween's "Dr. Stein", which is one of my favourite songs ever. I know it's absolutely ridiculous, but it's one of the most unashamedly _fun_ songs that I've ever heard, and I don't see how anyone can dislike it. (My wife disagrees.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RofupcSD1e0


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 4, 2006)

Lol...that french band's pathetic -.-"

His blood's painted on, it isn't even realistic looking -.-"

Where the hell's GWAR on this forum? I'm only looking at the last posts, but come on! GWAR!!!!


----------



## MacroKaiju (Dec 4, 2006)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Lol...that french band's pathetic -.-"
> 
> His blood's painted on, it isn't even realistic looking -.-"
> 
> Where the hell's GWAR on this forum? I'm only looking at the last posts, but come on! GWAR!!!!



Meh, GWAR... I don't like them too much. Though I am gonna hit their show when it comes through here; I've heard their shows are intense. Blood and alien ssed sprayed into the audience, shoving people into meat grinders, and just other shit I've gotta see to believe. 

Speakign of blood, I'm waiting for Slayer in Feb. SALYER! >:=


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 4, 2006)

Gwar,
Nightwish, 
Children of Bodom, 
Symphony X, 
Frankenstien drag queens from planet 13, 
wednesday 13, 
Dragonforce,
Iron Maiden,
Lamb Of God,
Twisted Sister,
Whitesnake,
Godsmack,
Quit Riot,
and many, many more.

[size=x-large]*You Pussies I Am The MetalHead God On This Forum*[/size]


----------



## DavidN (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm so metal I drink milk straight from the carton.


----------



## Bloodmane (Dec 4, 2006)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I'm so metal I drink milk straight from the carton.



Crap! I can't top that.....


----------



## Bloodmane (Dec 4, 2006)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Every metal thread ends up as an argument as to what qualifies as metal and what isn't (so I'll withhold my comments on some of the bands mentioned above!)



I agree, it was not my intention to start such an argument, I was just wondering if there were any people with similar musical interests here (guess i know now). I think we should take our focus off arguing about stupid genre distinctions and focus on the things that unify us all, our distaste for politicians and dirty policemen.......


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Dec 4, 2006)

I've always been a fan of metal, mostly heavy metal, speed metal, thrash metal alternate metal and death metal.

Megadeth
Strapping Young Lad
Kataklysm
Drowning Pool
Puddle of Mudd
Trapt


----------



## Icarus (Dec 4, 2006)

Nightwish is pretty good...


----------



## Antaeus (Dec 5, 2006)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Lol...that french band's pathetic -.-"
> 
> His blood's painted on, it isn't even realistic looking -.-"
> 
> Where the hell's GWAR on this forum? I'm only looking at the last posts, but come on! GWAR!!!!



No, those are Finnish kids.


----------



## BlitzWolf (Dec 5, 2006)

Gimme the classic Metal Gods:

ACDC
KISS
Judas Priest
Guns 'n Roses
Led Zepplin
Van Halen
Black Sabbath
Moody Blues....psyche!
Queen (in most circles, they are considered metal)
Motley Crue
...and so many more!

Oh Hells Yeah!! The classic Metal Gods!!


----------



## tigermist (Dec 5, 2006)

Bloodmane said:
			
		

> I imagine this is the right forum for this, but if not, oh well...Sound off! What are your favorite metal bands? mine are
> Alice in Chains
> Korn
> Slipknot
> ...



Some great band i especially like Korn. Some of my other favorites:
Otep
Marilyn Manson
Disturbed
SOAD
Metallica
Pantera 
Really to many to name them all but theres a few.


----------



## DJ Chrome (Dec 5, 2006)

antaeusthelynx said:
			
		

> Well Alice in Chains is a rock band, Korn and Slipknot are pretty much pop bands, Rammstein is industrial, and Lamb of God is metalcore (which is not a branch of metal).



KoRn's a pop band? 
Then this must be a bluegrass-loop:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/294399/

I though KoRn was rather...metal?


----------



## Cym (Dec 5, 2006)

not reaally my kinda metal, but yeah I am a metal head.

fav bands include:

Dream Theater
Dragonforce
Symphony X
Ayreon
Edguy
Kamelot
Sonata Arctica

etc etc


----------



## Jotun (Dec 5, 2006)

antaeusthelynx said:
			
		

> WelcomeTheCollapse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Insomnium.Â Â Foo.

Melo-death=teh ownage.  I mean, just look at my sig.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 5, 2006)

Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> Frankenstien drag queens from planet 13,
> wednesday 13,
> [/b][/size]



Bout time there is more Wednesday 13 fans but where the fuck is his old Murderdolls band did you forget or what?


----------



## Antaeus (Dec 5, 2006)

Jotun said:
			
		

> antaeusthelynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh. Melodeath is pretty cheesy. And In Flames is from Sweden.


----------



## Antaeus (Dec 5, 2006)

DJ Chrome said:
			
		

> antaeusthelynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, Korn's not really metal.

And that loop's not really glitch.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 5, 2006)

antaeusthelynx said:
			
		

> DJ Chrome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Korn is actually alternate metal there is a difference same goes for others like for a short example, System Of A Down and Static X. All three may not be the same but all three of them bands have thier own style of alternate metal.

Don't believe me then you obviously don't pay much attention to the differences of Metal and Alternate metal. I'm not gonna explain more details just figure the rest out yourself guys.


----------



## DavidN (Dec 5, 2006)

System of a Down's certainly alternative something. Serj actually has a pretty good voice in between the screaming and absurd squawking noises present in many of their songs.

But "Chop Suey" will always remind me of the common room in my final year of school, so it can't be all bad.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 5, 2006)

Krystallwolvelt said:
			
		

> Pyrodemonfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 5, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> Nightwish is pretty good...



Thank you Icarus thank you I have all their songs even bonus ones wen i bought the LPs from finnland.


----------



## Pyurio (Dec 6, 2006)

I dig most of NDH music groups. Could they considered as metal too ?

As for my other favourite sub genre of Metal, Folk Metal also quite good too.


----------



## Get-dancing (Dec 6, 2006)

For me:
The kinks
Iron madien
MetalicA
Black saboth

I guess thats it.


----------



## Blink Korvin (Dec 7, 2006)

For Blink:

Motorhead
Dragonforce
Disturbed
Soilwork
Black Label Society
Avenged Sevenfold
System of a Down
Not everybody I love, but a good list.


----------



## guin (Dec 7, 2006)

Metallica
Bleeding Through
Slipknot
Disciple
Disturbed
System of a Down
Stonesour
Static-X
Nine Inch Nails
Lordi
Fozzy
Carpathian.

Any of those guys count =D


----------



## Blink Korvin (Dec 10, 2006)

I actually just discovered that 2 Gryphon has made a couple of death metal tracks on his site... That really surprised me, I always thought he was way more into electronica and such.


----------



## Kamikazegnom (Dec 10, 2006)

Weeeeee! First post here!

Metal bands, huh?
Let's see...

Rob Zombie
Lordi
Metallica
Rammstein (only a few songs)
...

=^.^=


----------



## Itreyu (Dec 10, 2006)

Metal is DEAD lol its up right after punk. Or its dying anyway.


----------



## DavidN (Dec 10, 2006)

It's alive and well... in Europe, anyway.

I'm very impressed with Lordi's popularity now. When they won the Eurovision song contest last year it was the most hilarious thing ever.


----------



## Itreyu (Dec 10, 2006)

In Europe yeah. Japan is still stuck in 80s hair metal. I love the US of A. 

Hardcore/Screamo is awesome cause like not alot of people like it which means it'll never go away =p


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 10, 2006)

Itreyu said:
			
		

> Metal is DEAD lol its up right after punk. Or its dying anyway.





			
				DavidN said:
			
		

> It's alive and well... in Europe, anyway.



{nods}  See: *DragonForce*.


----------



## Itreyu (Dec 10, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Itreyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup know of them, been listening to them since 97. Blind guardian, Iced Earth all that stuff is awesome dont get me wrong lol.

See..

As I Lay Dying - http://youtube.com/watch?v=O8ONGDC-8dU 

They're pretty mainstream now. But they still  rock hard.

Or The Chariot - http://youtube.com/watch?v=lAdrtv2sukE


----------



## K9Fantasy (Dec 10, 2006)

how about nickelback..i guess they're more of just plain hard rock tho...


----------



## Blink Korvin (Dec 10, 2006)

Itreyu said:
			
		

> Metal is DEAD lol its up right after punk. Or its dying anyway.



Funny, I would think that was kinda the point, with all the zombie-infatuated metalheads.

You can't kill something that's still alive and well enough to have sold out festivals and concerts every fucking MONTH.

Metal is still alive and well.  Prove to me that it's dying.  Please.


----------



## Itreyu (Dec 10, 2006)

Blink Korvin said:
			
		

> Itreyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure thing.

Alice Cooper is golfing now.
Jethro Tull winning Metallica in a award LOL
Cancelling Headbangers ball for one showed it was dying
The fact that like a majority of metal sounds the same and is coming from another country and in diffrent languages?
Alot of people assume metalheads are old hairy guys 
The new Headbangers ball slowly kicking real metal off the scene and merging Hardcore/Emo/Screamo into their lineup.

The only real thing metal has goin for them is that stuff they show on FUSE... which means you need cable and its not even a huge station lol.

Festivals = buncha old/crusty wierdos

Concerts = Majority of the crowd sucks.

OH and that Ozzfest is starting to include genres that arent EVEN metal into their shows.

Not trashing metal, I love listening to Megadeth, Ratt, Slayer, Behemoth, Mastodon, Gwar, Dragonforce and stuff.

But i'd prefer hardcore and emo over it =p


----------



## IWP (Dec 11, 2006)

I breathe metal!

Iron Maiden
old Sepultura
Overkill
Death
Judas Priest
Skid Row
Dio
Black Sabbath
Bolt Thrower
Pantera
Iced Earth
old Metallica
Obituary
Cinderella
Unearth
Slayer


----------



## Blink Korvin (Dec 11, 2006)

Itreyu said:
			
		

> Blink Korvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd almost agree, but for the following things.  
Metallica proved that they suck by legally attacking their fans, knowing that they could not stop web file sharing.  Also, the St. Anger was a total suckfest.  Besides, Jethro Tull is amazing anyway.
It would be mostly crusty old buggers at metalfests but... it isn't.  It's young guys like me and my friends mixed in with the old buggers.  There are still great new metal acts coming out, and some of them sound genuinely unique.
And not to ruin your party.... but emo will die faster than metal will.  I can almost guarantee it.  For all your young, hip fans, Emo will last no longer than disco because of how RIDICULOUS the fanbase for emo is.  Also factor in that, given that they're sincere about their depression, the major emo acts will KILL THEMSELVES sooner or later.  And Henry Rollins will stand over them and laugh for days, saying "THANK GOD YOU FINALLY DIED, YOU WHINY LITTLE BASTARDS."
Speaking of those guys... how can you stab metal acts for sounding similar propped up next to something so homogenously SICKENINGLY depressing as emo?  Boggles my fuzzy little brain.

Metal lives, my friend.  It lives now and will live for a great deal longer.


----------



## Aikon (Dec 11, 2006)

Dude I'm a metalhead, no, srsly!

Guns N' Roses
Iron Maiden
Disturbed
Godsmack
Megadeth
Linkin Park
Korn
Stratovarius
Dokken
Helloween
Dangerous toys
Lillian Axe
Motley Crue
Quiet Riot
Scorpions
Skid Row
Aerosmith
Dream Theater
Twisted Sister
Bruce Dikinson

I like mostly 80's hair metal but like any metal really, I love banging my head, I do it often.


----------



## Itreyu (Dec 11, 2006)

Blink Korvin said:
			
		

> Itreyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gimme them facts about emo and hardcore dying then ill think about it. Not like it matters, im just in it for the music, the style, the fact that you dont really have to have any kind of musical knowledge to play onstage and the people =p

Emo isnt all depressing, and if your going by emo being Nine Inch Nails, Falloutboy, Panic! At the disco, My Chemical Romance.. thats just an offshoot of the fanbase.. hey but they're getting played on MTV, MTV2, Fuse, Ozzfest. Theres a bunch of Hardcore/Emo shows, Taste of Chaos, Vans Warped Tour, Kroq's Almost Acoustic Christmas, Sounds of the Underground.. goes on and on. I mean hell me and my band flew all the way here across the country in florida at a chance to get a spot holding up for Taste of Chaos. Guess what metal is being replaced with at ozzfest? Emo/Screamo/Hardcore. The fanbase we got here arent depressing people, we're a mixture of what metal was, and what punk is.

Almost all of Emo and Hardcore is underground, the good stuff anyway =p

The clothing is amazing, driving ALOT of artists into the scene. As well as graffiti. Not to mention Skating is a huge deal in it.

http://www.entrustclothing.com/

http://www.jedidiahusa.com/

Vans is endorsing bands for once too. 

Here's emo.

purevolume.com/underoath
purevolume.com/sensesfail
purevolume.com/hiddeninplainveiw
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/296663/

Here's Hardcore

purevolume.com/asilaydying
purevolume.com/stillremains
purevolume.com/embracetheend


_

We're only getting started, and a majority of what we are is underground.

Show me facts otherwise please.


----------



## Get-dancing (Dec 11, 2006)

I woundn't say metal is dead. I would say its gone downhill. I mean whatever happened to flexible pitch or guitar solos or tame drumming or anything what showed skill and not being intentionally raw and unpolished?


----------



## IWP (Dec 11, 2006)

Aikon said:
			
		

> Dude I'm a metalhead, no, srsly!
> 
> Guns N' Roses
> Iron Maiden
> ...



You should listen to Pantera's early glam albums. They're good.


----------



## Blink Korvin (Dec 11, 2006)

I never said anything about hardcore, just Emo, and I only say that it will die soon because of how EASILY MTV and the music industry at large have managed to rape Emo for all of its redeeming qualities.  And also that, like I said, if they're really that depressed, MOST OF THE MUSICIANS AND THEIR FANS WILL KILL THEMSELVES.  And if they don't, that hopefully means that they've realized how ridiculous it is to be that frigging down all the time and moved on.


----------



## Itreyu (Dec 11, 2006)

Blink Korvin said:
			
		

> I never said anything about hardcore, just Emo, and I only say that it will die soon because of how EASILY MTV and the music industry at large have managed to rape Emo for all of its redeeming qualities.Â Â And also that, like I said, if they're really that depressed, MOST OF THE MUSICIANS AND THEIR FANS WILL KILL THEMSELVES.Â Â And if they don't, that hopefully means that they've realized how ridiculous it is to be that frigging down all the time and moved on.



Blink 182 isnt emo..

+44 (which is pretty much all the blink 82 members) is emo.

purevolume.com/plus44

Uhh hardcore and emo are the same thing.. You know how metal has like 100 diffrent kinds of types? Speedmetal, death, heavy, grindcore and all that other stuff? emo's got its own =p

Emo = Hardcore, Metalcore, Screamo, Emocore, Emo *duh*

Everyone assumes Emo is depressing.. a majority of it isnt lol. Its inspirational if anything. Its people that listen to it for the reason to get depressed that ruin the culture for us.. but then again this world is pretty fucked up so I guess it fits in REAL well with everyone. Which is what makes it pretty popular..

BTW livejournals, quizilla, wikipedia and everything on the internet having to do with emo, vampires, black roses and all that crap ISNT emo lol. Thats like retarted cybergoth crap lol.

People killing themseleves over emo? Nah I dont think its ever happened or ever will. Didnt kids commit suicide to metal? sabbath, ozzy.. lol.

ALOT of emo isnt being down all the time, alot of it keeps me going infact. And its why I play it lol.

You know what else? our PITS are WAAAAY better lol.

Heres me at a Alexisonfire show (emo). Im the guy knocking another dude over =p

http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c49/I7reyu/?action=view&current=DCIM3319.flv


----------



## Blink Korvin (Dec 11, 2006)

... Your pits are better because you do a bunch of spin kicks that don't hit anybody?  Buddy, you don't need music to do that.   I already do!  It's called ACTUAL MARTIAL ARTS TRAINING.  And we actually knock each other around!

Look, metal has survived this long, and it will just keep evolving on and on and on until most of us are DEAD.  Punk isn't dead either, and while emo isn't dead or dying, I fail to care, really.


----------



## Itreyu (Dec 11, 2006)

lol yup

Yeah i just like talking about it is all haha. Props to you man.

Still though, deep down inside I've got a love for metal =p

Slayer
Pantera
Metallica
Wolfmother
Ratt
Van Halen
Guns and Roses
Killswitch Engage
Trivium
Blind Guardian
Iced Earth
Dragonforce
ALL THAT REMAINS
THE AGONY SCENE
THE BLACK DAHLIA MURDER


----------



## Neon Grizzly (Dec 11, 2006)

Iteryu is my hero.

I don't mind listening to metal, but I'm more about Industrial like Rammstein.


----------



## Blink Korvin (Dec 11, 2006)

Itreyu said:
			
		

> lol yup
> 
> Yeah i just like talking about it is all haha. Props to you man.
> 
> ...


Thank DOUGHNUT there's actually a metalhead in there!  I thought you just came in here to start an argument!  Much proppage to you, my friend.


----------



## TayMonkey (Dec 13, 2006)

Right now I'm really likin' the Lordi....
Motorhead, Black Sabbath, Dragonforce, Iron Maiden, Avenged Sevenfold, the list goes on....


----------



## Sprocket (Dec 13, 2006)

Children of Bodom, Opeth, At the Gates, Anthrax, In Flames' older stuff (ie, pre-Clayman  )...

Yeah, does metalhead-furry-gamer count?


----------



## Litre (Dec 13, 2006)

This thread needs more Blind Guardian. m/


----------



## DavidN (Dec 13, 2006)

They're pretty decent, though I haven't heard much by them. I did look at their new "Another Stranger Me" video, and I like it a lot better than what I've heard of their last album, but surely I can't be the only one to think that Hansi KÃ¼rsch is beginning to look worryingly like Jack Black?


----------



## Litre (Dec 13, 2006)

DavidN said:
			
		

> They're pretty decent, though I haven't heard much by them. I did look at their new "Another Stranger Me" video, and I like it a lot better than what I've heard of their last album, but surely I can't be the only one to think that Hansi KÃ¼rsch is beginning to look worryingly like Jack Black?



I recommend listening to A Night At the Opera, Nightfall In Middle-Earth, Imaginations From The Other Side, coughalltheiralbumscough...

As for Hansi....he doesn't bear any resemblance to Jack Black


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 13, 2006)

TayMonkey said:
			
		

> ...Dragonforce,...



Win.


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd like to think I am one. Some of my favorites are:

Kamelot
Blind Guardian
Nevermore
Gamma Ray
Death
Sonata Arctica
Mago de Oz
Communic


----------



## DJ Chrome (Jan 1, 2007)

antaeusthelynx said:
			
		

> DJ Chrome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uuh, yes it is?
What do you know about GlitchCore, anyway?


----------



## Sprocket (Jan 1, 2007)

Orthodox Fox said:
			
		

> I'd like to think I am one. Some of my favorites are:
> 
> Kamelot
> Blind Guardian
> ...




Excellent taste, that vulpine.


----------



## DavidN (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll second that.


----------



## Option7 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm quite a metal fan, some of my favourite bands at the minute are:
In Flames
Iron Maiden
Trivium
Metallica
Rammstein

Obviously that's not a full list of all the metal bands I like, but thats who's getting played most


----------



## DavidN (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd also like to add that I got Heavenly's "Virus" for Christmas, and it's absolutely amazing - it manages to include everything that people hate about power metal, which makes it brilliant as far as I'm concerned. - http://www.heavenly.fr

And Iron Maiden is at number 3 in the UK charts this week for some reason. I think that's the highest they've ever been since "Bring Your Daughter" more than a decade ago.


----------



## Sulacoyote (Jan 1, 2007)

Rivethead here. But I like some metal like Bal-Sagoth, Mithotyn, Summoning, Stryper, Dragonforce, Vaakevandring, Slechtvalk, Crimson Moonlight, Ayreon, and various Christian hair metal bands that don't exist anymore. Any kind of metal that involves geeky epic space or fantasy themes.


----------



## Litre (Jan 1, 2007)

Sulacoyote said:
			
		

> Any kind of metal that involves geeky epic space or fantasy themes.



Blind Guardian is right up your alley then.


----------



## DavidN (Jan 2, 2007)

Definitely, for the fantasy side of it - and for science fiction, I think that Iron Savior is the ultimate geek band.


----------



## Yok (Jan 2, 2007)

Strapping Young Lad
Zimmers Hole
Fear Factory
Cannible Corpse
Ministry
The Melvins
Cryptopsy
Axis of Perdition
Lard
yadda yadda...

go MetalFurz


----------



## Sulacoyote (Jan 2, 2007)

Litre said:
			
		

> Sulacoyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, totally. I've been into them since middle school.

Bal-Sagoth is probably my favorite metal band ever, though. They have the most cheesy stage themes and lyrics EVER, and their song titles are all paragraph-long epics like _"And Lo, When The Imperium Marches Against Gul-Kothoth, Then Dark Sorceries Shall Enshroud The Citadel of The Obsidian Crown"_.

And just look at their band photos.












Their album art is GRIM. Seriously, look at that. It's so awesome I bet they have the artists killed after they finish each album cover so they'll never do anything that nauseatingly detailed and awesome ever again.

_SO... COLD...
ARE THE SPACE BETWEEN THE STARS >:U_


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't know if all of these would be considered metal to some, but it's _good music_:

Children of Bodom
Kalmah
Stratovarius
Sonata Arctica
In Flames
Nightwish
Trivium (sans _The Crusade_ - great album, but not metal)
God Forbid
As I Lay Dying
Lacuna Coil
Pantera
Deftones
Kamelot
Dream Theater
Epica
Killswitch Engage
Finntroll
Lamb of God
Mastodon

/In no particular order other than the order I thought of them.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 2, 2007)

alright: Metal is as Follows

DETHKLOCK

no other bands will ever surpass DETHKLOCK....

Everything else is just an offset of DETHKLOCK....

GWAR is not Metal, sorry friends, it's Shock Rock ^^  They're still highly talented musicians, but their genre is Shock Rock ^^ (Punk)

And if a Band that's over 20 years old can still rock harder than a band that's brand new, that Genre is gonna be around forever.....

In like 10 years emo's gonna be abandoned/shunned like disco when we all turn violent from being in New Jersey lol


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Jan 2, 2007)

Dethklock! hell yeh man Duncan Hills Cofee Jingle is da Bomb@!
(literaly!)


----------



## Option7 (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah Dethklock are awesome! Not because I like their music as such, they just... are...


----------



## Epsereth (Jan 3, 2007)

Holy hell, metal elitism is effing -everywhere-, even here, hahah.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Jan 3, 2007)

Epsereth said:
			
		

> Holy hell, metal elitism is effing -everywhere-, even here, hahah.



Heh, the _last_ thing I think about when I think about metal is elitism.


----------



## Epsereth (Jan 3, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Heh, the _last_ thing I think about when I think about metal is elitism.



"No, that's not metal!" "Nuh uh, that's not metal!" "Ozzy ain't metal cos he's old!" 

...Yanno. That sort of bollocks.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 3, 2007)

Epsereth said:
			
		

> WelcomeTheCollapse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone said that @.@

but yeah...Dethklock is Pure Metal....I know very few who have a viable agrument XD


----------



## Epsereth (Jan 3, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Epsereth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, there was some back-and-forth over who is and is not metal, my comment was mostly in reply to how metal doesn't go hand-in-hand with elitism, and I see it alllllll over the place. I get more humor out if it than anything. :3

Have you played "Thunderhorse" on Guitar Hero II? It's a blastola x5, heheh.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Jan 4, 2007)

Epsereth said:
			
		

> Have you played "Thunderhorse" on Guitar Hero II? It's a blastola x5, heheh.



I love it. It's the most fun song on there, in my opinion. Chromatics for the win.


----------



## Epsereth (Jan 4, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Epsereth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one, and "Gemini." Oh my GODS "Gemini" is awesome. But it's one of those songs that's like riding a bike - gotta keep up or you'll fall the fuck off. XD


----------



## thegreathamster (Jan 17, 2007)

Yep!

Black Sabbath
Iron Maiden
Judas Priest
W.A.S.P.
Ozzy Osbourne
Dragonforce
Anthrax
Slayer
Megadeth
Metallica (before they soldout)
MotÃ¶rhead


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 17, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> ...
> Dragonforce
> ...



Win.


----------



## thegreathamster (Jan 18, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> thegreathamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. How can any metal head not like Dragonforce? This old fashion powermetal band's guitars are AMAZING and plus ZP Theart voice is wonderful. I love his voice range. It just gets better and better throughout the song.


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 18, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> How can any metal head not like Dragonforce?



A lot of people say all their songs sound the same.  Me, I say they've got enough variety for me.  They've also got a formula that works; if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Actually, I _wasn't_ a metalhead, until I heard DragonForce's song "Dawn Over a New World" recommended on a podcast, and looked 'em up.  Now my MP3 player has more songs by DragonForce than by any other single band/artist.  It's got 20 DF songs, and no more than 5 each by anyone else.


----------



## RagingMinotaur (Jan 18, 2007)

antaeusthelynx said:
			
		

> WelcomeTheCollapse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.. No good metal bands?

I saw mention of Stratovarius and Sonata Arctica. They're absolutely amazing, dude...

If you haven't heard them, check them out.

Though it's all opinion and differences in taste. But they do perform very well


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Jan 19, 2007)

Ah, and let us all not forget...

All true metal heads will do all they can to be at ProgPower this year in Atlanta. My God... it will be GLORIOUS. This is who will be there: 
Sonata Arctica (Marvelous!)
Pagan's Mind
Redemption
Raintime
Virgin Steele (Hahaha!)
After Forever
Primal Fear (Heck yeah!)
Threshold
Firewind (Glory!)
Communic (Huzzah!)

I hope you all get a chance to attend!


----------



## Epsereth (Jan 19, 2007)

Orthodox Fox said:
			
		

> Ah, and let us all not forget...
> 
> All true metal heads will do all they can to be at ProgPower this year in Atlanta. My God... it will be GLORIOUS. This is who will be there:
> Sonata Arctica (Marvelous!)
> ...



Ahhhh Threshold!

Lots of other good bands on there, but ... Threshold!! "The Art of Reason" is epic nose-in-the-air love!!


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Jan 19, 2007)

Epsereth said:
			
		

> Ahhhh Threshold!
> 
> Lots of other good bands on there, but ... Threshold!! "The Art of Reason" is epic nose-in-the-air love!!




Most certainly!


----------



## RagingMinotaur (Jan 20, 2007)

Orthodox Fox said:
			
		

> Epsereth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg.. ProgPower.. I really want to go! The only issues are getting the money together for the stay, and travelling there. No way I'm flying though..


----------



## Varg (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh, oh. I'm from Norway, the home of Black Metal. Yay for me and my ability to go to Black Metal concerts all year around.

Ok, so most of them has an 18 age limit or I'm allways busy when the concert is, or can't get transport.

Well.
Sonata Arctica.
Dimmu Borgir.
Arcturus.
Kataklysm.
Immortal.
King Diamond.
QueensrÃ¿che.
Ulver.
Judas Priest.

Just to mention some.


----------



## Epsereth (Jan 21, 2007)

RagingMinotaur said:
			
		

> omg.. ProgPower.. I really want to go! The only issues are getting the money together for the stay, and travelling there. No way I'm flying though..



One of my friends' boyfriends bought the gold passes. I'm so jealous. D:

I'm saving my concert money for Rush's coming tour though, so I'll be satisfied if I can go to that. :3


----------



## RagingMinotaur (Jan 22, 2007)

Epsereth said:
			
		

> RagingMinotaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?? *is jealous* I have no idea how to get those gold passes... don't you have to be special to get one? I didn't see any way to buy them... ;-;


----------



## Epsereth (Jan 22, 2007)

RagingMinotaur said:
			
		

> What?? *is jealous* I have no idea how to get those gold passes... don't you have to be special to get one? I didn't see any way to buy them... ;-;



That's cos the bastiches sold out in the presale. ;_;


----------



## Turbine_Divinity (Jan 23, 2007)

been listening to metal for almost 20 years. God I'm old.  (30)

Anyway:

Voivod
Solefald
Paradise Lost
Thought Industry
Testament
Anthrax
Meshuggah
Agalloch
Isis
Neurosis
Course Of Empire
Katatonia
Mastodon
Iron Maiden
Dio
Samael
The Gathering
Corrosion of Conformity
Monster Magnet
Clutch
Floater
Flotsam and Jetsam
Anathema


And I'm sorry, but I'm just not a big fan of Dragonforce. Too noodley, not enough beef. ;-)


----------



## Turbine_Divinity (Jan 23, 2007)

antaeusthelynx said:
			
		

> Well Alice in Chains is a rock band, Korn and Slipknot are pretty much pop bands, Rammstein is industrial, and Lamb of God is metalcore (which is not a branch of metal).



Metal can be pop music and still be metal. "Pop" is not a bad word. Man, I remember these navel gazing genre arguments when I was in high school and I thought they were stupid back then. Genres are really pretty boring arbitrary constructs.


----------



## DCRabbit (Jan 30, 2007)

BlitzWolf said:
			
		

> Gimme the classic Metal Gods:
> 
> ACDC
> KISS
> ...



 Hell's yeah is right! Woot! There's older than that too, Cream.. Blue Cheer.. Hendrix. Heavy rock music that actually has some melody to it and isn't mindless riffing and dying bullfrog croaking. Robert Plant's wail is an instrument in itself.


 DCR


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 30, 2007)

Bloodmane said:
			
		

> I imagine this is the right forum for this, but if not, oh well...Sound off! What are your favorite metal bands? mine are
> Alice in Chains
> Korn
> Slipknot
> ...



None of those are metal with the exception of LoG, which is metalcore...Korn and Slipknot are nu-metal, AiC is grunge and I really wouldn't consider Rammstein metal, more like electronicia-metal.

ACDC, GnR, KISS, Black Sabbath and Led Z are mostly hard rock, NOT metal. They only made the metal tinge because one or so albums sounds metal. Feel free to bicker about this Metal-Archives.com 's forum.

Regarding stuff I like...I like Hypocrisy, Panzerchrist, Skyclad, Bathory, Tankard, old Metallica, Therion, Immolation, Suffocation, Ribspreader, Dark Tranquillity, Korpiklaani, Moonsorrow, Morbid Angel, Death, etc. 75-80% of my music is death metal (with a few melodeath sprinkled), the remainder is thrash, folk and black metal.



			
				Varg said:
			
		

> Oh, oh. I'm from Norway, the home of Black Metal. Yay for me and my ability to go to Black Metal concerts all year around.
> 
> Just to mention some.



How about Marduk?

Everyone else - I found a very good article with the metal vs. nu-metal discussion elsewhere...here it is:

_Hi all! This seems to be an big issue for a lot of people liking 'real metal'. At first I did not really knew what to think about it... i thought maybe you could see nu-metal as some kind of subgenre of metal, although its quite different from real metal. Then i saw this amazing post, and it changed my mind Its a post from 'lifesvortex' at another metal group, but there were not a lot of useful reactions there. I hope there will be here. 

-------------------------------------------------------
I agree completely with zmetallica. This seems to be a good place to explain to people exactly why Nu-Metal is not Metal, as I know that there are those who don't quite understand why, or even what Metal actually is. Along with the reclassification of many of the original bands that were called Heavy Metal into Hard Rock, this is one of those issues that clouds people's understanding of what metal is really about.

Defining metal properly would take pages and pages. In short, it is the collective term for a collection of (sometimes distantly related) sub-genres that have all evolved primarily from Heavy Metal (except Doom Metal that actually came first), and because of the longevity of the metal scene some of them have evolved quite far. To use an analogy: I am not my grandfather and am in some ways very different from him - yet we share the same surname. I am also not my cousin, and again we have the same surname and are both descendants of my grandfather.

Each sub-genre has it's own characteristics and they can often sound very different to each other. There are, however a few "family traits" that they all tend to have. It is the end result to which they are put to that tends to differ greatly between sub-genres, so a Power Metal band will create a "Happy", Epic, bombastic atmosphere with their music which will tend to be very fast and fun, while a Doom Metal band will in contrast create a cold, bleak, melancholic atmosphere with music that is slower then a dying man's crawl. Power Metal bands can of course have slow or melancholic parts (that often tend to be cheesy and ballady), and Doom bands can also have fast and furious passages, but at the extremes of what defines what Doom and Power are about it gives just a little insight into just how much diversity there is in the Metal scene.

Metal is NOT about having a heavy guitar sound. If it was then Punk (that is real Punk), Hardcore, Grunge, and Nu Metal would be Metal, and they are not. It is not about angst, or being angry, because Power Metal especially would then be almost the exact opposite of Metal, and that actually is Metal.

The most important instrument in defining Metal is the drums. All Metal has a very distinctive drumming style (even when not playing such Metal-only styles as double-bass or blastbeats) that means that Metal songs would still be Metal even if all of the guitars were to be removed from the mix. It is when the drums come in that you know that you are listening to a Metal band.

Metal guitar riffs also have a very distinctive style. They are very strongly rhythmic with strong accents playing subdivisons of the beat, and are by definition always very precisely played. The rhythm is very important to giving the riff it's character and distinctiveness - changing the subdivisions used or where the accents are placed will change the riff as drastically as changing the notes would. Metal guitar riffs would still be Metal if they were played on an acoustic guitar. Metal is NOT about how distorted or loud your guitars are - even when they actually are as heavy as your worst (or best) dreams can imagine. Punk has heavy guitars as well.

So Nu-Metal? what is it, if it isn't metal. Most of the actual band members say that they were Thrash Metal fans as teenagers, and there really is no reason to disbelieve them. Most Power Metal guitarists are fans of Bach, does this make Power Metal a form of Classical Music? - No, good. Glad we agree. Despite the influence of bands like Metallica or Pantera (especially on those unimportant-to-genre-classification amp-settings), most Nu-Metal bands either rarely or never play actual Metal Riffs. You are also equally unlikely to hear Metal drumming from them, so they are not Metal on the 2 most important criteria for being Metal.

Yet Nu-Metal can be undeniably heavy in places, but then so can Punk (real Punk that is), and Hardcore, and grunge, and Alternative Rock, and that is exactly what the heavy parts of Nu-Metal sound like - big, simple riffs that are not metal, but which can be heavy and brutal sounding, in the chorus of the song, after a mellow verse, accompanied by "screamo" vocals, often angry or angsty lyrics. Now, how many of you noticed that I wasn't actually talking about Nu-Metal there? probably not many, because it fits Nu-Metal to a tee. I was actually describing emocore (a type of hardcore, from which emo was derived). 

Hardcore has influenced Nu-Metal greatly, both as a direct influence on Nu-Metal bands and as a second hand influence through Thrash Metal, which had influences from both Hardcore and Punk, but was undeniably Metal due to having metal guitars and drums - the very 2 things that Nu-Metal bands dropped from whatever Thrash influences that they had.

In the late 70s, Punk, and especially British Punk and Hardcore, was actually a heavier, more musically extreme, more aggressive, angrier form of music than Metal by an absolute mile. Metal bands were influenced by this of course, first of all in the NWOBHM explosion, and then to a much greater degree in the Thrash Metal scene which combined a punk attitude and agressiveness with Metal guitar riffs and drumming. Having Metal guitars and Drums meant that it was still Metal.

Nu-Metal dropped the Metal guitars and drums from their Thrash Metal influences (ie what made it Metal in the first place) and was left with a bunch of things that Thrash acquired from punk in the first place - moshing, aggressiveness, angriness, screamo vocals - all of them Punk innovations - as their primary "Metal" influence.

The other big "rock" influence on Nu-Metal is of course grunge. Grunge was actually an eclectic mixture of Punk, Classic Rock, metal and Alternative Rock - some grunge bands eg Soundgarden, Alice In Chains actually did have (some) Metal guitar riffs and drumming, and so were actually far more Metal than any Nu-Metal band, even if the basic ethos of grunge was not metal. 

So what we have is at least 3 parts Punk influence to every one part metal influence in Nu Metal. Apologies to real Punks, who are no doubt are furious at the mere suggestion that something else as corporate, bland and opposed to what Punk is supposed to be about as Pop-punk and Emo belongs in their family tree, but that is exactly where Nu Metal belongs.

Nu Metal should not be called Nu Metal at all. A more appropriate term would be Post-Grunge Alternative Hardcore. The worst thing about Nu-Metal fans is that they are unlikely to read all of the way through this, or respond with an argument if by some miracle they do and disagree with it, and will probably post something like "You Suck" instead. So they will continue to be uneducated about the roots and history of the music that they love so much, and will continue to be confused as to why they keep on getting flamed in metal forums._


----------



## DavidN (Jan 30, 2007)

The musical background between the subgenres is interesting, and I can see what the poster means by the whole music theory section. After that, it became the most fantastically confusing thing on the subject that I've ever read. The strangest thing is that after giving such a reasoned (and lengthy) argument, it rather lumps all nu-metal fans in with each other at the very end.

I would like to add to the mood by posting this.

[attachment=919]


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 30, 2007)

That's because Nightwish isn't pure power metal.


----------



## DavidN (Jan 30, 2007)

I did try and find some way to link them to the main tree, but I ultimately failed.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 30, 2007)

I feel like listening to Slipknot right now...


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Jan 31, 2007)

:::headbangs with everyone:::


----------

